
Is it often the case that one founder tends to dominate the decision making process (e.g., Steve Jobs vs Steve Wozniak)? - amichail
http://www.feedblog.org/2006/10/mistakes_startu.html
======
zaidf
Sure one founder often ends up dominating the decision-making if that is how
one wants to look at it. I look at it as more like who has more experience to
make a particular decision - I'll question my coding partner once about his
choice of platform but not twice if he insists; similarly he trusts my
business decisions even when he shares his views.

This post does little to prove one founder is better than two. If anything,
his examples are evidence that most top names have co-founders.

